# 8-31/9-1 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Got a call from Tunafish at about 8pm saying he was down at the pier so I had a few things to do but met up with him at 10pm. It was very calm and when I asked if he was ready to go out in the canoe he said "lets go" so and hour later we are out in search of fish. We fished the outside in 3 different spots with little to show but the fish were there and it was very clear because they were making quite a show for us. I heard some fish inside and under the pier so we made a move and the way things were looking I thought a few stripers would have to do. I pulled about 4 stripers from the flurry of fish and 1 small croaker and then nothing but right acrossed from us was a feeding frenzy in progress so we made another move. I quickly pull another 4 stripers from the pilings and then I couldnt get a bite but the suface action continued. I switch up and tried the bottom for maybe a croaker if lucky and much to my surprise I got a nice slam right under the canoe but I didnt land it ... I make the same cast and land a keeper flounder. By this time the winds have picked up to about 15mph and waves at times 2 to almost 3 feet and the teeter totter was on  .... I work the same area and land 2 more keepers and 3tbs . I'll let Peter (tunafish) give his account but I will say he caught his first flattie on arties  
I had told Tunafish about 10 minutes ago that we wouldnt be able to stay much longer as it was getting worse by the minute and with North winds its worse by the shore. We fished for about 10 more minutes before Peter isnt feeling 100% so we head in to pound the boards for a bit.
It was almost 2am when we hit the pier.Most folks were at the end and we hit the first unoccupied light ... then the 2nd and third and finally Peter hooks and looses a flattie  Peter I am going to teach ya the flipping method for those flat ones  I landed a nice croaker and a few tb flounder . 
We had a great 2 hours out there even if all the fish came in the last 30 minutes .... wish we could have stayed out there thats for sure. Peter went to grab some zzzz's at about 3:30am and I said I would nt be there much longer ... winds still 10 to 20 out of the north and approaching low water so I head home at 4:30am. 
Basically I use only 2 and 3 inch gulp shrimp but for the stripers it was white 4" fin"S" and white 4" Curlytails. 
Right before we headed in to shore Tunafish says " I am confident enough in gulp now to buy the containers (alive)"   
Next time we'll get a full ride Pete 
Did Mrs Tunafish smile ?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Dear Tom,

I really appreciate the 3 LARGE flounders that you caught for me. For several years, I have listened to Peter's fish stories, but you were the 1st to catch me flounder. Heard you were the beats, you proved it. Cooked one, it was DELISH!!!! See you Saturday!!

Mrs. TunaFish


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Tom,

I had a blast out there!! Once again, I'm honored that you used your time to take me out there. Next time, I think I'll take some dramamine (oh BTW, my headbat trip was a bust. My ear patch did not work, so I laid down inside cabin like a seal).

For those who hadn't fish with Tom before, it seems like he can see the fish thru the water. Tom tells me to cast towards the pilon near the pier (he already caught few TB's and numerous hits from there). After I hit a snag, I was too dizzy to tie another jig, so I used the single minnow gulp. I casted again, and wham, the flounder took a nice run and I was so pumped I hoped I would not loose it. After I lifted onto the canoe, man I could not believe the euphoria!! Even though it was 16'', that's the biggest flounder I ever caught. I also lost a smaller one, so overall, I really enjoyed myself out there.

So, throughout the weekend, I was able to get some more hits/releases of flounder using arties and this will give me a good start.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Peter , Sorry to hear about the headboat trip ... I was thinking about you as the winds blew 
Did you stay in DE the whole weekend ? Because of the crowds I stayed safe at home  but if I knew you were here we could have made plans for IRI or RI 
How about we do a marathon next time you visit ? I know you're the stormtrooper and me I'm just a diehard that hates to say UNCLE 

PS Mrs Tunafish I hope I can make it Saturday but have to check thing with the little woman first incase she has a surprise for me  My B-day is 9-12. Did Peter send directions? Oh by the way I love a challenge ... Enjoy the fish !


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

ht

sounds like another good time wish i could have gotten 2 gether with you the past week but the fates didnt have in store but will be down fishing iri hard 10-12 maybe we could get together then


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Tom*:Yup, I stayed there the whole weekend. On Saturday, I just relaxed on the pier while dozing on and off. You're right about the crowds, it was packed to the bone; ALL DAY!!!. Yeah, next time, we'll do a marathon. I'm really hoping you'll be able to make it on Saturday..

*Lipyanker:*We Philadelphians (Germantown native) definately need to hook up. Just let me know when and I'll try to make it.


----------

